# Sifu Yip chun Chi Sao



## yipman_sifu (Apr 26, 2006)

Check how increadible the Sifu's control and balance maitained regarding his age and size to the other guy. Now that really shows what is Wing Chun in overcoming any type of opponents.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9204306976720106945&q=ip+chun&pl=true


----------



## ed-swckf (Apr 26, 2006)

Ahh, its nice to see old colin ward there.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 26, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Ahh, its nice to see old colin ward there.


 
You know Sifu colin?!.


----------



## ed-swckf (Apr 26, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> You know Sifu colin?!.


 
I know of him, been to seminars where he has also attended never been to his classes though, if i'm up ever up leeds way i would though.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 26, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I know of him, been to seminars where he has also attended never been to his classes though, if i'm up ever up leeds way i would though.


 
Man, I never thaught that Sifu Yip Chun was such a short guy. I did not beleive that Sifu Collin couldn't push him until I saw it. Did you saw how he hitted him when he trapped Sifu Collin's hand. Now I recognized why my Grandmaster Leung Ting were taking advices from Sifu Yip Chun!.


----------



## fightingfat (Apr 26, 2006)

***Must ...resist...urge...to...tell...truth.....urrrrgh...must...resist****


----------



## ed-swckf (Apr 26, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> ***Must ...resist...urge...to...tell...truth.....urrrrgh...must...resist****


 
Don't resist, if you feel uncomfortable saying it here, at least PM me what you wish to say.  I would indeed be grateful.


----------



## fightingfat (Apr 26, 2006)

Do you think that Sifu Colin could not over-power the Grandmaster if he wanted to?


----------



## ed-swckf (Apr 26, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> Do you think that Sifu Colin could not over-power the Grandmaster if he wanted to?


 
I think he could quite easily.  But then again in a situation where yip chun is being attacked by a gent of wards size do you think his response may overcome the agressor enough to negate the attack or get away?


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 26, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> Do you think that Sifu Colin could not over-power the Grandmaster if he wanted to?


 
NO pal. Sifu Yip Chun could over-power not Sifu collin. The idea was that Sifu Collin would initiate the attack while the grandmaster respond to it. The grand master didn't attack at all. He only attacked at several times and his attcks were fast if you see it. I mean that he showed Sifu collin several times that he could penetrate his defence and go for the throat, but he slowed pace so Sifu Collin would go with the speed in an recognition manner, Now tell me why do you think that Sifu Collin would have any chance to over-power the Grandmaster?, did you saw anything wrong about the clip, just say it here, no problem pal.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 26, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I think he could quite easily. But then again in a situation where yip chun is being attacked by a gent of wards size do you think his response may overcome the agressor enough to negate the attack or get away?


 
Didn't understand what do you mean Ed, can you explain it again please?.


----------



## ed-swckf (Apr 26, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Didn't understand what do you mean Ed, can you explain it again please?.


 
I said that using brute force, i believe, it is possible to over power someone. Particularly someone as small as yip chun.  

But i went on to ask fightingfat if he thought it that if a guy of sifu colin wards size was attacking yip chun, does he think that yip chuns response to that attack would be able to overcome the attack or negate it enough for yip chun to get away?

The reason i asked that is because i was trying to assatain if fightingfat believes that wing chun training gives people the ability to deal with opponents using brute force without using brute force as defense.


----------



## White Fox (Apr 26, 2006)

Very interesting video


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 26, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I said that using brute force, i believe, it is possible to over power someone. Particularly someone as small as yip chun.
> 
> But i went on to ask fightingfat if he thought it that if a guy of sifu colin wards size was attacking yip chun, does he think that yip chuns response to that attack would be able to overcome the attack or negate it enough for yip chun to get away?
> 
> The reason i asked that is because i was trying to assatain if fightingfat believes that wing chun training gives people the ability to deal with opponents using brute force without using brute force as defense.


 
So you still beleive that Sifu Yip Chun experience would allow him to overcome strength by technique. good point Ed.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Apr 27, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I said that using brute force, i believe, it is possible to over power someone. Particularly someone as small as yip chun.
> 
> But i went on to ask fightingfat if he thought it that if a guy of sifu colin wards size was attacking yip chun, does he think that yip chuns response to that attack would be able to overcome the attack or negate it enough for yip chun to get away?
> 
> The reason i asked that is because i was trying to assatain if fightingfat believes that wing chun training gives people the ability to deal with opponents using brute force without using brute force as defense.



 I think that there is a fundamental misunderstanding about Wing Chun which is reflected by the opening introduction on Wing Chun...

*"Wing Chun*_ A very popular Kung Fu style based on centerline attacks and deflecting techniques. Wing Chun is one of the most practiced forms of Kung Fu popularized by Bruce Lee. Most important is the concept of *not using force against force*, which allows a weak fighter to overcome stronger opponents."
_
Not using force against force is a misnomer, it is simply not an accurate reflection of Wing Chun, there is a force in Wing Chun that is utilized in Wing Chun, it is however, not "brute" force but a different force which has been called forward force, mind force and other notable descriptions. The fact of the matter is that it is a force that is able to be generated utilizing complete and flawless body coordination coupled with the idea of leverage, it is built purely on the skeletal structure rather than the muscular system, this concept extends further than the usual term "finding your centre" and is more refined than any type of brute force. My Sifu, who is in his mid 60's and is physically weaker than the majority of his students (myself included) can still throw us like rag dolls, and can wear us out without breaking a sweat, because he has developed this "force" to such a degree that he no longer relies on any muscular effort. 

Can brute force overcome a person, yes, it can, but can brute force overcome this other more ri9fnd form of force? I have yet to see anyone, of any shape or size overcome Sifus hands *without the need for Sifu to deflect that force.*Many people think when i post this type of thing that i am simply besotted with my Sifu, but this is about fact, I myself are not at the stage where I can overcome Sifus force, I have more "hard training" to do and many years before I am at an acceptable level, however I have utilized this energy, as immature and incomplete as it is, against several sparring partners, and it has proven to be most effective. The other thing about this type of energy is that it can continue to be developed well into older age, which truly makes Wing Chun the art I will stick to until I draw my last breath.

  In this particular example, the older smaller person can overcome the larger stronger person, *only *if they have developed this particular energy (which I am sure Yip Chun has) with the need to utilize any type of redirection, redirection simply does not play sizeable role in Wing Chun that a lot of people assume it does, infact redirection is a last play on the deck if the practicioner feels that they have not the skill enough to overcome the opponants brute force utilising their own force (or what I have refered to previously as the Sui Lum Tao energy)._
_


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 27, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> I think that there is a fundamental misunderstanding about Wing Chun which is reflected by the opening introduction on Wing Chun...
> 
> *"Wing Chun*_ A very popular Kung Fu style based on centerline attacks and deflecting techniques. Wing Chun is one of the most practiced forms of Kung Fu popularized by Bruce Lee. Most important is the concept of *not using force against force*, which allows a weak fighter to overcome stronger opponents."_
> 
> ...


 
To be honest. It is the best thing ever written from all threads and posts that I ever read. bcbernam777, everything you write is absloutely true, and I know that you are not boasting your sifu skills, your sifu was a 1st generation disciple and proved that Wing Chun power remains with age, I think the same thing goes for Yip Chun in this clip.
Thank you for your supporting.


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 27, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> My Sifu, who is in his mid 60's and is physically weaker than the majority of his students (myself included) can still throw us like rag dolls, and can wear us out without breaking a sweat, because he has developed this "force" to such a degree that he no longer relies on any muscular effort.


does this mean your teacher is a jedi? :jedi1:

seriously though, there must be some muscular effort or he wouldnt move at all. the seniors in my class can all throw me around very easily and dont break a sweat, but put them in with our Sifu and theyre drenched in minutes. i think its because being thrown around is far more physically taxing than doing the throwing.


----------



## ed-swckf (Apr 27, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> I think that there is a fundamental misunderstanding about Wing Chun which is reflected by the opening introduction on Wing Chun...
> 
> *"Wing Chun*_ A very popular Kung Fu style based on centerline attacks and deflecting techniques. Wing Chun is one of the most practiced forms of Kung Fu popularized by Bruce Lee. Most important is the concept of *not using force against force*, which allows a weak fighter to overcome stronger opponents."_
> 
> ...


 
Not quite sure why you quoted me when you said that, as what you posted seemed to reinforce what i was saying?


----------



## ed-swckf (Apr 27, 2006)

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> does this mean your teacher is a jedi? :jedi1:
> 
> seriously though, there must be some muscular effort or he wouldnt move at all. the seniors in my class can all throw me around very easily and dont break a sweat, but put them in with our Sifu and theyre drenched in minutes. i think its because being thrown around is far more physically taxing than doing the throwing.


 
Yeah but the point i think he was refering to was the effort part, i mean whilst it does take any real effort to drink a glass of water there is muscular effort there strictly speaking.  I think the point is the effort needed is so minimal in muscular tension that its often only the structure of the skeleton that the opponent battles against and the sifu essentialy doesn't need to do much.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 27, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Yeah but the point i think he was refering to was the effort part, i mean whilst it does take any real effort to drink a glass of water there is muscular effort there strictly speaking. I think the point is the effort needed is so minimal in muscular tension that its often only the structure of the skeleton that the opponent battles against and the sifu essentialy doesn't need to do much.


 
Very little tension, that's true.


----------

